# Center For Employment (CET) Culinary Arts



## rjx (Oct 2, 2006)

Has anyone here heard of this? Or better yet, has anyone here had experience with this school? Would love to hear any feedback as to the quality of training.

I live very close to the San Jose campus. I am trying to get the contact info of the Culinary Arts instructors so that I can ask questions.

Program Outline
CET offers employment training, job training and skills training


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

From the descriptions posted, it looks like a *very* basic program -- lots of training in the general skills you need (math, sanitation, etc.) but not much hands-on technique. If the instructors really do have good contacts in the "real world" it might be okay -- then they could help you get a position where you'd really be DOING. But it says it's geared to entry level; is that what you want and need?

And I'm always leery of schools that make mistakes in their write-ups: do you want to be trained to be a "souse chef"?


----------

